# Can I use Plastisol Heat Transfers on Yupoong 1501



## luchtb (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a side business making T-shirts with my heat press and fairly new to all this. I typically use plastisol transfers from F&M Expressions. 

I have a customer who runs a fencing company and wants to get some gear for his workers. Particularly some knit caps for working in the cold.

Can I use those plastisol heat transfers on the Yupoong 1501 knit caps? Will the transfers hold up well on that kind of material? 

Or is there another type of transfer that would be preferred? And where would you go to buy those? 

Thanks in advance for the help!
brad


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You would be much better off using embroidery. More professional looking too.

I think knit caps are too stretchy to use plastisol transfers.


----------



## luchtb (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I figured that embroidery is better, I was thinking cost effectiveness. I don't have the ability to do embroidery myself. 

Since I am going to be placing a bulk order of their logo in plastisol transfers, I thought I would give it a try on a knit cap if anyone had experience with that. 

thanks
brad


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Be careful using acrylic caps. I think they might melt under the heat.


----------

